# BEWARE: first person gamer disease!!!



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Seen it before but that is so damn funny, love it


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------

